# Berry Aviation



## VFlutter (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with Berry Aviation? I have seen a few job posting for Flight Nurse / Flight Medic lately. Seems they do OCONUS flights for government agencies (Insert 3 letters). Curious about pay, deployment schedule, etc. Thanks


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 8, 2017)

Just make sure to do your homework. I've never heard of them and for sure some of these operations have been around a while and are really legit, but generally speaking the world of international FW operations is full of fly-by-night agencies and shady characters.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks. I talked to a few pilot friends and they are familiar with them for domestic aviation and it seems to be a good legit company. Of course that doesn't necessary apply to the international and medical side of things.


----------

